# weight loss diet



## orlis12 (Sep 4, 2010)

Healthy monounsaturated fatty acids from the avocado  help to lower cholesterol. It is therefore advisable to substitute other  unhealthy saturated and trans fats in your meals with avocados.


 Bananas are a rich source of  potassium that can help to maintain a healthy blood pressure level.


    Blackberry
The deep purple  color of blackberries comes from anthocyanin which is considered a  powerful antioxidant that may help to reduce risk of certain cancers.


----------



## Domas (Sep 13, 2010)

I know all that, not to crazy about avocado but I`m eating it.


----------



## Marat (Sep 13, 2010)

Domas said:


> not to crazy about avocado but I`m eating it.



There's no need to punish yourself, there are plenty of other sources available. Olive oil is a good example.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 13, 2010)

EVOO, Mac oil, Natural PB, almonds, walnuts, whole eggs


----------



## shawnward1066 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Weight loss supplements*

Yes i also agree to you because there are many source to reduce weight and supplements are also best for this.


----------



## galena (Sep 27, 2010)

*Weight Loss*

Hi Orlis u r correct Banana is very good healthy life but i think if a Guy is over weight than it need to take any weight loss diet or need to take some medicines like *Generic Xenical* and *Generic Meridia*.


----------



## nisar (Sep 29, 2010)

Meal delivery diet available through out the USA offering both low car, low fat, diabetic, and vegetarian options.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)

Domas said:


> I know all that, not to crazy about avocado but I`m eating it.



I can't stand them either. I think guacamole looks like snot. However, as others have said there are plenty of other healthy fat sources out there.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 30, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I can't stand them either. I think guacamole looks like snot. However, as others have said there are plenty of other healthy fat sources out there.



Guacamole used to remind me the result from one's dog eating a bunch of grass...with a little less froth, of course.
I have since learned to like avocado..you just have to spice 'em up a little bit.

Wait a minute....why am I responding to the _*wiki-diet *_post?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Guacamole used to remind me the result from one's dog eating a bunch of grass...with a little less froth, of course.
> I have since learned to like avocado..you just have to spice 'em up a little bit.
> 
> Wait a minute....why am I responding to the _*wiki-diet *_post?



Well I saw that but I was responding to someone who responded and you were responding to me... 

That's another great way to look at guacomole though. I can take eating avocado, just not in guacamole. Of course, I think, guacomole has sour cream and a bunch of other stuff added which may not make it quit as healthy.


----------



## laurenscraft (Oct 1, 2010)

Guacomole is avocado, onion, tomato, garlic, chilli, lemon juice and pepper, all sounds healthy to me.


----------



## Built (Oct 1, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Well I saw that but I was responding to someone who responded and you were responding to me...
> 
> That's another great way to look at guacomole though. I can take eating avocado, just not in guacamole. Of course, I think, guacomole has sour cream and a bunch of other stuff added which may not make it quit as healthy.


Sour cream is healthy. Natural animal fat, calcium, protein. Healthy food. 
So are avocados.  But laurenscraft is quite correct, guac is avocado with salt and spices (I use pickled jalapeño juice instead of lemon or lime juice though).


----------



## vortrit (Oct 2, 2010)

Built said:


> Sour cream is healthy. Natural animal fat, calcium, protein. Healthy food.
> So are avocados.  But laurenscraft is quite correct, guac is avocado with salt and spices (I use pickled jalapeño juice instead of lemon or lime juice though).



I've only seen someone make it once and I thought they put sour cream in it. I guess, I was wrong or that is just the way they made it. I do love soure cream anyway. I wasn't sure if it was healthy or not, but I guess I should have known it was considering milk, cottage cheese, etc., are...


----------



## Built (Oct 2, 2010)

Some folks mix all kinds of stuff into guacamole; I'm sure you've seen someone make it that way (I know I have, too) but sour cream isn't supposed to be in there.


----------



## dreamlifez (Oct 6, 2010)

*weight loss*

For Reducing weight there are many ways like regular good diet routine, regular exercise, 
avoiding particular things which increase fat in the body. But for those like me who don't like 
diet restriction and physical exercise I found a good thing, Stratzol. It helped me greatly. 
After using two months I have now achieved my ideal weight.


----------



## devjeetsingh (Oct 13, 2010)

i think there are some herbal remedies too which helps to loose your weight.


----------



## miechelrichie001 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Ref:weight loss diet*

Why do you want to leave the real test of food you like. Weight loss pills are there to loose weight weight. I don't obey any diet restriction. I got the secret *Stratzol* for the overweight problem.


----------



## Parallel (Oct 13, 2010)

Personally I don't eat avocado's 

I have a couple bananas post workout though


----------



## miechelrichie001 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Ref:weight loss diet*



orlis12 said:


> Healthy monounsaturated fatty acids from the avocado  help to lower cholesterol. It is therefore advisable to substitute other  unhealthy saturate from anthocyanin which is considered a  powerful antioxidant that may help to reduce risk of certain cancers.



When there are many weight loss pills are, why worry about the overweight and diet restriction. Many natural fat burning products like *Stratzol* help in reducing overweight without any side effect.


----------

